# Does lacquer go bad?



## northstar1958 (May 31, 2009)

Gentlemen:

I have a few unopened quarts of Deft lacquer that have been sitting in my shop for the last 5 years. Any chance that this stuff is still usable? Thanks

Northstar


----------



## mainzy (Mar 8, 2008)

For a few quarts of laquer I don't think I would chance it.

God Bless;Mainzy


----------



## northstar1958 (May 31, 2009)

Ok...let me re-phrase the question....Does lacquer have a shelf life? Does it go bad?

Northstar


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have kept and used lacquer for much longer than 5 years and it was fine.

As long as it can be totally mixed (all solids on the bottom are disolved and mixed into solvent) then there should be no problem. If you want to keep it longer before use then shake it thoroughly and put it back on the shelf.

G


----------



## northstar1958 (May 31, 2009)

Thank you George....appreciate the info

Northstar


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*To keep paints and finishes longer*

I flip the cans upside down and then back over every so often to let the solids work their way back through the solvents. I don't know if this really works but it seems to help with heavy stains and I'm sure it couldn't hurt for any type of finish. Laquer and Deft doesn't skin over like paints so it should be fine. :thumbsup: bill


----------

